# EPS, ATX - welches Kabel wo rein?



## pdanza (26. Januar 2015)

Moin,

ich bringe mal die absolute Noob-Frage des Tages (bin Erst-Zusammenbauer  ): Mein System besteht u.a. aus einem Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 und einem be quiet! Straight Power 10CM in einem Nanoxia-Deep-Silence-3-Gehäuse .

Mit dem Gehäuse kommt ein EPS-Verlängerungskabel, das Mainboard hat auch einen Anschluss dafür. Das Netzteil hat nun einen (nicht abnehmbaren) 20+4-poligen ATX-Stecker sowie einen nicht ab Werk verbundenen "P4+4"-Stecker (http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/spe10/spe10_db_de.pdf).

Mir ist unklar, was ich nun eigentlich wo anschließen soll? Geht der 20+4-Stecker in den 24-poligen Slot am Mainboard, und zusätzlich der P4+4-Stecker in den EPS-Stecker?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Januar 2015)

Die Verlängerung ist optional damit man das Kabel oben durchführen kann, bei den meisten Netzteilen geht das aber auch so, sollte lang genug sein. 

20+4 kommt da rein wo er passt, der P4+4 kommt in den 8 Pin oben links neben der Schraube.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2015)

Der 20+4 ist der 24 Pin Mainboard Stromversorgung.
der 4+4 Pin ist der 8 Pin Stromstecker für die CPU.


----------



## pdanza (26. Januar 2015)

Top, vielen Dank!


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2015)

Kannst du auch im Handbuch nachlesen. Also erst mal dort einen Blick hineinwerfen. Ist nicht ohne Grund dabei.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.brettspiele-report.de/images/colorama/colorama_spielidee_1_beispiel_1.jpg

früher gespielt?


----------

